# Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta?



## 07jettawolfs (Oct 11, 2007)

Is this normal? by the laws of physics i wouldn't expect this.







The tech told me about 30 mins ago that my rear pads were getting low, do they use different material for front pads?


----------



## 07jettawolfs (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (07jettawolfs)*

I did a little searching, and i'm around so apparently this is normal for mkv's. Does anyone know of a DIY for rear brake pads for mkv jettas?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (07jettawolfs)*

The rear brakes on later VW's (my 2000 Passat also seems to put more brakin power to rear wheels) seem to be set up for more braking force. In the ol daze (B4 ABS) the big worry was that the rear wheels would lock up B4 the fronts if too much braking power was applied back there...as you mentioned weight transfers to the front under braking load the nose drops etc...so that lightens load on rear wheels and they can lock up. Lockin the rears first is an unstable situation..car usually spins out..not good in heavy traffic!







Earlier VW's had a "proportioning valve" that reduced rear braking power in response to load..light loads and under heavy braking the rear of the car sits higher and since the valve was connected to the body it sensed that and cut braking pressure. Now with ABS..no worries...rears can't lock up..so you can brake harder back there..and cut "dive" under hard braking in the process. VW's also have the E brake acting thru the calipers instead of auxilary drums as some cars do..I think the cable drag and the adjuster needed to compensate for wear cause the rears to drag a bit more on the rotors compared to the fronts. Rear DIY is pretty much like the earlier VW's there's a decent one with pics floating around this Forum...some cautions:
If you intend to replace the rear rotors you have to pull the caliper carriers...and those are held on with special bolts. There are one time stretch bolts...DO NOT reuse...youn need to buy 4 new ones @ dealer..less than $3/ea at mine. They have 14mm "triple square" heads..you'll need a bit..get one from "Metalnerd"...I bought one from Snapon..its too long to work in amongst the rear suspension parts..the Metalnerd is way shorter..and 1/2 the cost..and with a wobble 1/2" extension you can get a straight shot at the bolts..which you need to avoid strippin out the heads! These are way tight so either jack the car up super high..maybe put jack stands on pieces of 4X12's to get extra height..or use lift. You need a fairly long handle on the wrench to both bread 'em loose and get the last part of torquing done (see spec below). Follow the MIV process..including use of caliper rotating retractor and you'll be fine...MKIV DIY mentions putting antisieze on wheel lugs..that a NO NO! Other than that it will lead you thru the process. If you don't switch rotors..its an hour job..switchin rotors add at least an hour..depending on how lucky you are breakin loose the carrier bolts..I had to hit mine with shots of PB Blaster and let 'em sit while I took a long break..then they broke loose. Torque Specs:
Front caliper guide pins (always clean and regrease with "synthetic caliper gease to prevent caliper hang up)22 ft lb.
Front caliper carrier bolts: 140 ft lb.
Rear caliper lock bolts (these have locking compound on em..either buy new ones or use a dab of loctitie Blue on em) 26 ft lb
Rear caliper carrier bolts (one time use): 66 ft lbs + 1/4 turn more(90 degrees).
Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: If you have a 2.5 Jetta and need to replace rotors..I have my OEM rotors with 80%+ wear left on em FS on MKV Classifieds for less than 1/2price of new OEM parts..I replaced my Rabbit brakes with GTI units.


----------



## 07jettawolfs (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (spitpilot)*

I asked the dealership when they called and they said that it was only the pads that were worn (and that my front pads were like new) so I was planning on only replacing them. I've only done brakes once before on a '90 corolla wagon and this car intimidates me a bit.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (07jettawolfs)*

If you're only gonna have to change rear pads its a snap! Only tools you need are two metric wrenches 13mm socket/15mm open end wrench. You pull wheels loosen two lock bolts and calipers lift off, pad slip out. You DO need to go to Autozone or other parts house and get a "caliper retraction" tool from their tool loaner program (free). The rear calipers have adjuster mechanisms in them for the E brake, so the pistons must be rotated clockwise while you press it in to fit new pads..takes 2 min per side. 
Torque for lock bolts: 26 ft lbs...put Loctite Blue on em or buy new with locking compound (from dealer)
Torque for wheel lugs: 90 ft lb.
Get a pad set that comes with anti rattle clips (slip on caliper carrirer) which are reccomended to be replaced every pad change.
Websites like "Autohaus AZ" (Textar pads w/clips for $47 or so..order something else to get $50 and free shipping)Get Cool Parts, GermanAuto Parts..etc carry pads. Textar is the OEM brand..which of course you can get from 1stVWparts.
Get some "Synthetic Caliper Grease" and clean and relube the guide pins (pull off rubber boots on the carriers and pins will come right out with 'em.
$50 in parts...an hours work..tops if your slow jacking up the rear end...and you save some serious $$'s!


----------



## 07jettawolfs (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (spitpilot)*

glad you mentionted the retractor tool, when i did the brakes on the corolla i just used a C-clamp. sounds pretty straight forward. i'm ordering the parts today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (07jettawolfs)*

Good luck..not difficult job, just be sure you get pistons retracted all the way so that adjuster resets and you don't get brake drag..with the tool that should be no problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: Sorry about Rose Bowl outcome...being a Cal fan, I always root against SC!


----------



## 07jettawolfs (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (spitpilot)*

haha we had a great season regardless and it was definitely interesting being there for it. When we beat Ohio there was a riot outside my apartment building where light posts were uprooted and everyone got maced. made for a great show from my balcony. In my opinion even if we had played well i'm not sure we could've taken the trojans anyway!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear brakes went first on MKV jetta? (07jettawolfs)*

Here in CA the line is..USC Trojans..best NCAA team money can buy!...But of course that's comin from us poor state school alums..GO BEARS!..Good luck on the brakes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

